# ابحث عن اجابه



## Ebrahim (20 أبريل 2006)

انا طالب بالصف الثالث ثانوى بالرياض وابغى اسال بعض الاساله لمن يريد ان يساعد 
س1:انا ابغى ادرس هندسه طيران بامريكا ماهى انسب ولايه ممكن ادرس فيها وافضل ان تكون قريبه من لوس انجلوس لان لى اصحاب هناك؟
س2:كم مده الدراسه وكم تكلفه الدراسه وكم تكلفه المعيشه؟
س2:وما هو افضل قسم بحيث اكون مثل الكابتن يعنى اكون على متن الرحلات دائما؟ 
س3:هل الطالب الى يدرس هندسه طيران له بدله مخصصه ولا اكنه طالب هندسه عاديه موبشرط انه يروح يحضر بها الجامعه بس يعنى يسلمونه هذى البدله الان اخوى يدرس هندسه بحريه ومسلمينه بدله؟

وشكرا لكل من حاول الرد بس انه تعيجز يكتب باااااااى:55:


----------



## Ebrahim (21 أبريل 2006)

معقوله المنتدى كله ماعنده اجابه


----------



## Ebrahim (23 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى الاجابه من فضلكم


----------



## dash 8 (30 أبريل 2006)

ابراهيم اسال الله ان يوفقك ان شاء الله وتوصل مبتغاك
 ولكن للاسف لااحمل اي اجابه لما سالت وقد ترددت كثيرا عليك بالرد كي ارى احد يرد ولكن للاسف لم ارى شيئا فدفعني ذلك لكي ارد عليك وانصحك بان تعرض موضوعك في منتدى اخر فقد ترى مايسعدك وان اعرف اكثر من منتدى راح يتفعلون معك وبسرعه ولكن شروط الملتقى تنهي عن مايزعمون الدعايه لمنتدى اخر (صاحب الافضليه)والاكنت اعطيتك واسف على الاطاله ابراهيم


----------



## المقدام (1 مايو 2006)

ابراهيم طيب يخوي وراك ماتدرس هنا في السعودية في جامعة البترول او جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز


----------



## Ebrahim (9 مايو 2006)

بصراحه انا ما ابى ادرس فى السعوديه يكفى 12سنه دراسه فيها وشكرا اخوى dash8واخوى مقدام
على الاقل انتم افضل من ولا شى وانا بعمل بنصيحتك ياdash8وشكرا لكم مره ثانيه


----------



## محمود الفاتح (16 مايو 2006)

ياريت تعرض لنا مميزات الدراسة في امريكا


----------



## dash 8 (27 مايو 2006)

هذا معهد بامريكا بولاية تكساس 

اسم المعهد 
الفا تانغــــو لخدمات الطيران 

Alpha Tango Flying Services, Inc

عنوان المعهد ووسيلة الاتصال به 

Alpha Tango Flying Services, Inc.

9623 West Terminal Drive 

San Antonio, Texas 78216-4839

tel. (210) 828-4480 fax. (210) 828-4479 
email: info*alphatango-flying.com

انواع الطائرات التدريبية 
سسنا 152 & سسنا 172 & سسنا تي ار 182 & سسنا 310 بمحركين 
C-152, C-172, C-TR182, and the C-310 -multi. 

مدة الحصول على رخصة الطيران الخاص الاولية ppl
شهران ونصف 

مدة الحصول على الرخصة التجارية cpl مع الطيران الالي IR
خمسة اشهـــــــــــــر

معلومات السكن والمعيشة بولاية تكساس
بالنسبة اذا اردت السكن بمفردك بتكلف عليك من 500 الى 600 دولار بالشهر 
وبالنسبة السكن مع شخص اخر بتكلفك من 250 الى 300 دولار بالشهر 
يبعد السكن عن المدرسة حوالي ميل الى 2 ميل .وافضل المواصلات الباصات المتوفرة.

متطلبات ومناهج للحصول على رخصة الطيران الخاصPPL

المناهج المعتمدة بالتدريس هي مناهج الجبسن المتوافقة كليا مع نظام رخص FAA.
المبلغ الكلي للحصول على الرخصة وذلك بعد الخصم (التخفيض)=3974 دولار.
هذا السعر شامل للضرائب بالولاية وللفحص الطبي والكتب والدراسات الارضية
والامتحانات وضريبة استخدام المطار للتدريب والتحضيرات للطيران وسلامتك.
مجموع الساعات التي سوف تحصل عليها 35 ساعة منها 5 ساعات SOLO .
والباقي DUAL اي مع مدرب .

متطلبات ومناهج الحصول على رخصة الطيران التجاري والالي CPL/IR

المبلغ الكلي للحصول على الرخصة وذلك بعد الخصم (التخفيض)=12100 دولار
هذا السعر شامل للضرائب بالولاية وللفحص الطبي والكتب والدراسات الارضية
والامتحانات وضريبة استخدام المطار للتدريب والتحضيرات للطيران وسلامتك.
مجموع الساعات التي سوف تحصل عليها 10 ساعات على التشبيهيSIMULATER
وايضا 35 ساعة مع مدرب وذلك على الطيران الالي وعلى نوعين من الطائرات السسنا.
وايضا 15 ساعة تدريب مع مدرب على الطيران التجاري .
وايضا 10 ساعات مع مدرب على الطيران الالي والتجاري .
وايضا 5 ساعات طيران منفرد SOLO (على التجاري والالي) .
وايضا 90 ساعات SOLO كطيران عام 
بالاضافة الى 30 ساعة دروس ارضية ( مو 5000 ساعة وبعدين مانفهم الا 500 ساعة‍)
والله تعقيد بالدول العربية .
بالاضافة الى 5 ساعات للتدريب على Audio Visual Training
المجموع 165 ساعة طيران بالاضافة اللي قبلها بالطيران الخاص 35 ساعة المجموع 200 ساعة طيران .
وطبعا هناك دورات منفصلة للرخصة التجارية CPL عن الطيران الالي IR ولكلا منها سعرها ومتطلباتها الخاصة .بس المنفصلة ما احد يوخذها اذا كان بده يتعلم طيران بالكامل.المنفصلة بيوخدها اللي معاه طيارة واقفة بكراجه يعني مثل اللي عايشين بامريكا واوروبا ..والدول العربية اظن بعام 3000 ميلادي رايحه تنتبه لهذه النقطة .

دورات متقدمة على المحركين Multi-Engine Courseعشر ساعات 10 طيران على محركين ك VFR يعني بالنظر الى الخارج.
خمس ساعات 5 طيران على محركين ك IFR يعني باستخدام العدادات والاجهزة الداخلية.
التكلفة 2976 دولار بعد التخفيض.
بالنسبة للطلبة السعوديين حيث انهم يعلمون متطلبات الخطوط السعودية جيداوسوف يقومون باعطائك الساعات التالية ..
50 ساعة على محركين 
55 ساعة طيران الي .
215 طيران منفرد .
50 ساعة طيران مع مدرب .
وهذه الساعات شاملة للثلاث رخص على ما اعتقد .
والتكلفة بعد التخفيض 30000 دولار تقريبا .

وما يبقى غير الفيزا وخلافه ...

الموقع الالكتروني للمعهد http://www.alphatango-flying.com
الوصلة الخاصة بالطلاب السعوديين 
http://www.alphatango-flying.com/html/saudiarabia.html
وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت بالشرح للراغبين بالدراسة بامريكا..وطبعا ياريت من لديه معلومات اضافية لايبخل بها على الجميع ..
ودمتم . 
transfered


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

يا جماعه والله والله الدراسه في الدول العربيه افضل للعرب جميعا من الدراسه بالخارج 
انا مصري وباقولك ادرس في الدول العربيه عندك مصر والسعوديه والاردن والامارات 
ودول اخري 
ليه تسافر امريكا بالتحديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يوفقك أرجوا ان لا تزعل مني ولا تفهمني غلط بس بلاش عقدة الخواجه 

السعوديه فيها جامعات حلوه لو تقدر تقول مميزات وعيوب الدراسه بالسعوديه ومميزات وعيوب الدراسه بامريكا 
ثق بأني هاجيبلك جميع عناوين الجامعات في امريكا وهاكون اول واحد يقدملك في امريكا انا مش في امريكا بس هاجيبهالك من علي النت 
بس ده لو كنت انت دارس الموضوع من ايجابياته وسلبياته

بس لكي تكون انسان ناجح يجب دراسة كل خطوة


----------



## alpha_beta (28 مايو 2006)

i think that you missunderstood the difference between a piloat and an aerospace engineer.... and the thing about the uniform it's only for the marrine thingy only ,becuase in several ocasions they work in port and on ships


----------



## aerospace engineer (4 يونيو 2006)

جامعة كاليفورنيا - لوس اجليس
جامعة واشنطن
جامعة جنوب كالفورنيا

هذه الجامعات اللي على بالي لاني افكر ان اروح لهم نفسي

في جامعة كال تيك و جامعة ستانفورد

جامعة امبري ريدل جامعة متخصصة في فلوريدا

الدراسة اربع سنوات و انت اخترت اغلى الولايات 

ولاية واشنطن المعيشة فيها معقوله و لو تريد ان تعرف الرسوم تاكد من مواقع الجامعات

مهندس الطيران لا اراه يطير و لكن لو اردت يمكنك ان تدرس الطيران و ليس هندسة الطيران


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يونيو 2006)

هل تنوي دراسة الطيران ( ايرو سبيس ) 
ام تدرس هندسة الطائرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ان كنت تنوي دراسة الطيران فا أرجوا ان نتحاور لاني مهندس طيران وانوي دراسة الطيران 
شكرا لك والله الموفق


----------



## aerospace engineer (5 يونيو 2006)

مهندس طيار قال:


> هل تنوي دراسة الطيران ( ايرو سبيس )
> ام تدرس هندسة الطائرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ان كنت تنوي دراسة الطيران فا أرجوا ان نتحاور لاني مهندس طيران وانوي دراسة الطيران
> شكرا لك والله الموفق



انا مهندس*ة* الزميل مهندس طيار  انا افكر ان اكمل الماجستير هي هندسة الطيران العام القادم ان شاء الله و لكني افكر ايضا ان احصل على ليسن طيار خاص ايضا عندما اذهب للدراسة في امريكا اغلب الاحتمالات.


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يونيو 2006)

والله انا سعيد بوجودك وتشريفك بالردود علي ردودي 
وانا ما تصورتش انك مهندسه لان ردودك قويه  
اتمنالك التوفيق واتمني ان اعرف من اي بلد عربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما تخصصك في الهندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل تنويين حقا عمل الماجيستير في هندسة الطيران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل تعلمين كم هيا مرهقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لا اريد ان احبطك لاكن انا متأكد بحكم انك مهندسة طيران علي الاغلب فا أكيد انك درستي المميزات والعيوب جيدا 
وفقك الله 
اود ان اعرف هل درستي مميزات وعيوب الدراسه في الدول العربيه والدول الغربيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واذا كان هذا قد تحقق فا أرجوا ان تفيديني بما توصلتي ايه من معلومات عسي ان استطيع ان استفيد منكي او افيدك بما توفر لي من معلومات 
وشكرا


----------

